# $5 fuel filter rebate



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I did the 2019 ACDelco $10 Dealer Oil change rebate. Got one positive reply from a Moderator who then removed his message after Brian V posted all I wrote was spam


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> For those of you changing your fuel filter in the next couple months (or wanting to buy a couple for stock), GM is running a $5 rebate on fuel filters. You can get two per household.
> 
> gmpartsrebates.com
> 
> ...


Mine is already sitting here next to me - super easy to claim online (though they have about 40 individual "vendor" lines for Rock Auto - so I just picked the one it shipped from). Just changed ours on Sunday, but I had bought it a couple of weeks ago, and I already have the prepaid card. Very quick.

They have a $1.50 one for oil filters that I submitted as well, for the oil filter on my brother's Buick, so I expect to have that one in a couple weeks as well (it means his filter will, in the end, cost about $0.67).


----------

